# New Puppy with Loose stools



## jooles (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, I'm desperate for some help. We collected our V puppy a week and a half ago. She is a very lively happy little girl, eating, drinking, playing and pooping, however we have only had one decent poo from her. She has loose stools every time she goes, she has been wormed and been to the vet for a check up. This is her feeding regime: breakfast=mince meat (cooked in microwave) with eden complete puppy food. Lunch= either minced chicken, again done in MW with eden completed, Tea time again either chicken or mince with complete and supper time is a complete wet food. She eats everything you put in front of her. What am I doing wrong, we have been told by the breeder to feed her a variety of foods so she doesn't become fussy. I just want her to eat well, gain weight, grow and poop normal. :-\


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Your breeder is wrong here

A variety of foods produces gastric upset. They are not people and they do not need or appreciate variety. Actually, they do best with consistency. Also, wet food and cooked meats are very rich, which can produce upset and looseness.

Pick a dry kibble, add a little warm water, and feed it to her (probably about a cup three times a day). Leave all the other stuff out. This should result in firmer stools.


----------



## jooles (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you Gingerling I will try that.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with Gingerling about the feeding variety. That said, our female did have loose stools more than I would have liked as a pup. Especially after a nice long play. I think it's fairly common as long as it's not total liquid, so try to relax and don't worry about it. 

That's a lot of feedings too - we only fed our girl three times a day and then soon after twice a day when she was a pup (we got her when she was 11 weeks old).


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Kibble isn't always the answer.

If you do feed real meats and foods, variety is key. You just likely need to be adding more bone to her meals.


----------



## jooles (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your advice, thankfully her stools are looking more normal. Now if only we could get rid of some of this energy while waiting to be able to take her out!


----------

